# Solved: Address is not valid



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

After I surf on the internet for an extended amount of time, I get the "address is not valid" message along with " http:/// " in the URL bar. Why does this keep happening?

After this happens, I try to access the internet through internet explorer and I keep on receiving the same message. Also, when I try to access the internet through other programs, they cannot find any internet connection. When I want to re-gain connectivity, I need to restart the computer in order to have an internet connection again.

How do I fix this?

To see more information on my Hijack this posts please visit:

http://forums.techguy.org/security/582471-solved-hijack-log-anything-wrong.html

I found out that this usually only happens when I go to websites that have the type of video files found on Youtube.com.

This happens after I've watched more than a couple of video clips.

Why is this happening?

Windows XP Pro SP2.
Microsoft Internet Explorer 7.


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

is there anyway to fix this??


----------



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

Problem is solved.


----------



## pierpont (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi,

I'm having the same problem. How did you resolve it?

Thanks.

Pierpont


----------



## axanthus (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the same issue. I can't resolve it, and would appreciate it greatly if you could post the solution.

Thanks!


----------



## omneya (Aug 30, 2007)

May be the DNS server can't resolve the address of the site, so just set the ip of your DNS server manually and it gonna be work fine. to set it do the following 
start> my network places > view all connections > right click on loacl area connection > properties> sroll till u find the internet protocol TCP/IP > propertise > use the following DNS server address and set the address of ypur DNS server.


----------

